# INDY Snow......FINALLY



## storminyoung (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like were finally gonna get a little snow out here in indy. There calling for 8-12 inches for central indiana and north! I fianlly get a chance to play with the new plow.


----------



## phatsat67 (Dec 4, 2005)

Im pumped to man. Get to take the kawasaki out too


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

umm we got 6-8 inchs last week.. did ya sleep thru it?


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm about 40 miles SE of Indy and looks like we're gonna get screwed out of the heavy snow! We got 6" last Tuesday though so I guess I shouldnt complain too much. I just wish we could get another good snow, so I can make enough $$$ to pay for our family vacation! Thats what we normally do and it usually works out quite well. Wish you guys up north good luck! Hope we dont get the freezing rain crap.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone available to help tomorrow around Indy and southside of Indy, give me a shout. Need 1-2 trucks. Scott 317-538-1762


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

FFD133;370010 said:


> Anyone available to help tomorrow around Indy and southside of Indy, give me a shout. Need 1-2 trucks. Scott 317-538-1762


Once we get our accounts finshed and you still need help, we would be able to help you. Give me a call at 317-809-0241. We work the southside too.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Steve, once you are done, give Joe a call at 317-697-6721. I've just been told I have to go in to the firehouse tomorrow at 7am as my trade has been cancelled. Thanks. Scott


----------



## Steve R (Nov 2, 2006)

FFD133;370041 said:


> Steve, once you are done, give Joe a call at 317-697-6721. I've just been told I have to go in to the firehouse tomorrow at 7am as my trade has been cancelled. Thanks. Scott


Will do Scott, I'll give him a call. I just need to make sure I get our accounts cleaned up first. I have seen your truck around Greenwood, I noticed the name.. very cool. Which house are you attached too?


----------



## topdog (Dec 14, 2005)

have fun and be safe. down here in vincennes it's 36 and raining...=(


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Scott I gave your number and Joe's number to a friend of mine.His name is Joe so he might be calling.I still got Joe's number in my truck so if I get anybody wanting to push I will pass your number along.I heard you got screwed on the trade.That sucks.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Actually my battalion called me back a little after 7pm and said our second in charge screwed up and is allowing me to work a trade, so after an hour of calling, numberous no goes, and two hundred dollars later, finally got someone to work for me. Well worth the price for what we will make and save in having to pay someone else to plow in my place. Let's hope we get what they are calling for. Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well worth the money.Snowing as we speak.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Rcgm;370432 said:


> Well worth the money.Snowing as we speak.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Boys, I'm heading out right now for my 1" properties, here we go about 3 days of work! Good luck and let's all do what we are supposed to do and stack up the money! In all seriousness they are calling for Indy North 12" to 15" NICE! I hope for NO ice here, just snow.


----------



## topdog (Dec 14, 2005)

well, we ended up with 2 inches of rain here in vincennes from about 5pm on monday to about 4pm on tuesday. got about 1/2 inch of snow and sleet after that. grrrrrrr.....basically got the shaft yet again. looking like no pushes for me for this season.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

topdog;371095 said:


> well, we ended up with 2 inches of rain here in vincennes from about 5pm on monday to about 4pm on tuesday. got about 1/2 inch of snow and sleet after that. grrrrrrr.....basically got the shaft yet again. looking like no pushes for me for this season.


That sucks, we probably have atleast 12" by now and it's still snowing like a mother, 2, 3 and 4 ft + drifts around. Wasn't sure it would snow this much because we did have alot of sleet here today. Wish i had a plow this yr.

All Clear


----------



## 2005DMAX (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here.(Rensselaer,IN) I'll guess we have got close to 12". Can't tell, 4 foot drifts. I sold my plow last year after 2 years of virtually no snow. My brother has one but hasn't put it on his new truck. So, today I ordered a mount to fit my truck. Gonna use his blade the rest of the year. If you know anyone looking to sell a western 7 1/2 ultra with or without mount, let me know.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We went out Tuesday morning at 2:30am until 5:30pm Tuesday evening, got about an hour and a half INTERUPED sleep, thanks to the wife and kids, went back out Tuesday night at 10:30pm and just got home Thursday morning at 1:30. All in all, a good snow event, some jackassary here and there, but we'll worth the pay check.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Any One else tired but they know tomorrow just means you better get your plows ready for the next go around. I've got a broken Meyer poly the boss just called me about say he hit something hard and broke a few things.  I think this might explain the bossxysport


----------

